# Opiate Abuse (when will I feel normal again)



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

I've been taking Opiates on and off since around this time last year. I did quit cold turkey a couple months ago and was completely off Methadone (I think thats a opioid though). Anyway, when I did quit it was only for a couple months and I still felt like crap and not happy without the drugs. Does anybody know if you will stay this way (unhappy), or does it take a really long time to feel normal again after you've quit? Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Methadone is an opiate used for opiate withdrawal. I know that when I went through opiate withdrawal, being unhappy was the least of my problems. I vomited 14 times a day for 2-3 months straight. It was the worst part of my entire life to date.

My suggestion is to go to rehab and also get on an anti-depressant.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

Noca said:


> Methadone is an opiate used for opiate withdrawal. I know that when I went through opiate withdrawal, being unhappy was the least of my problems. I vomited 14 times a day for 2-3 months straight. It was the worst part of my entire life to date.
> 
> My suggestion is to go to rehab and also get on an anti-depressant.


Well I'm on Nardil, I've just been taking Oxycodone and Oxycontin, I guess because of Benzodiazepine depression. I've been taking Clonazepam for over two years taking usually 3 time's a day. I literally could take 6 or 7 and not feel anything. Getting off that stuff will be living hell.


----------



## determinedtowin (Nov 19, 2008)

Hi, i became dependent on opiates when i was a teen. I also did a methadone detox and it did take some time to feel well again. I was on a relatively small amount so the actual withdrawal wasn't so bad (it was nasty but i didn't vomit for three months!). It can take months and months for your mind to readjust to everything, so be patient and know that each day gets you closer to feeling well again x


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

I'm two months clean from opiate abuse myself. Opiates are the only thing that ever made me feel "normal" and not anxious. It's like giving up a lover. The worst part is that your brain is basically "reset" back to the level it was before you started abusing the drugs, I don't think this has anything to do with the damage the drugs do (opiates are safer than cigs when it comes to neurotoxicity) to the brain but that it's totally mental. All the time you spent in that "warm blanket" is not facing reality so now you have to face the piper. It's very disheartening i've felt like comitting suicide so many times now. Meditation and exercise have helped a lot.


----------



## ThirdEyeGrind (Feb 7, 2006)

screwjack said:


> I'm two months clean from opiate abuse myself. Opiates are the only thing that ever made me feel "normal" and not anxious. It's like giving up a lover. The worst part is that your brain is basically "reset" back to the level it was before you started abusing the drugs, I don't think this has anything to do with the damage the drugs do (opiates are safer than cigs when it comes to neurotoxicity) to the brain but that it's totally mental. All the time you spent in that "warm blanket" is not facing reality so now you have to face the piper. It's very disheartening i've felt like comitting suicide so many times now. Meditation and exercise have helped a lot.


I tried exercising through withdrawal before becase its supposedly supposed to get rid of toxins in the brain. Yea right. I sorta ran on the tred mill and said screw this. I just can't help but not feel like doing anyhing while not being on Opiates. Litterally, I'll just get no will power to do anything at all, even stuff I use to enjoy tons. This sucks even though its my own fault. Alls I had to do was listen to that stupid D.A.R.E. officer and I'd be much.


----------



## screwjack (Dec 19, 2008)

AprilEthereal said:


> I tried exercising through withdrawal before becase its supposedly supposed to get rid of toxins in the brain. Yea right. I sorta ran on the tred mill and said screw this. I just can't help but not feel like doing anyhing while not being on Opiates. Litterally, I'll just get no will power to do anything at all, even stuff I use to enjoy tons. This sucks even though its my own fault. Alls I had to do was listen to that stupid D.A.R.E. officer and I'd be much.


Wow I meant the mental withdrawal that comes after you are clean. Exercising doing actual physical withdrawals sounds undoable, I could barely move. You should go to a rehab if you are really having trouble with the withdrawal or ask your doctor to taper you or get you on subuxone or something.

It only (usually) takes three days to get physically clean but if you are on a long acting opiate (opioid?) like methadone it might take a while longer. "Toxins" is a buzz word that if you ask a real actual medical doctor, he will laugh. There are no toxins in your body it's your brain reseting itself and getting used to the neurotransmitters not being flooded with opiates anymore.

You can also try going through withdrawal cold turkey like I did by using loperamide (immodium) as it is an opiate that dosen't cross the BloodBrainBarrier so it can be used to help withdrawal and not get you readdicted. It's not a miracle cure but if you take them with some ibuprofen and sleeping pills (or benzos if you have them) you will feel much better.


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

Magnesium helps.


----------

